# Leeds, Yorkshire



## Montydog (10 Jan 2016)

any clubs around?........new(ish) to cycling and looking for nice steady rideouts at weekends with friendly club

cheers


----------



## DCLane (10 Jan 2016)

Which bit of Leeds are you in?

There's Albarosa who have a lot of riders.
Valley Striders are fairly steady in North Leeds: http://www.valleystriders.org.uk/cycling/
Drighlington BC are fine.
I'm in Ravensthorpe CC but that's south of Leeds


----------



## Montydog (10 Jan 2016)

Rothwell......


----------



## growingvegetables (10 Jan 2016)

There's also Seacroft Wheelers, if you like riding out their routes.


----------



## DCLane (10 Jan 2016)

If you're between Leeds & Wakefield then there's a couple of Wakefield clubs; Wakefield CC and Calder Clarion.

Seacroft Wheelers are probably the closest though.


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Jan 2016)

Do the Seacroft Wheelers still set off from the Skyliner at Whitkirk?


----------



## growingvegetables (10 Jan 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Do the Seacroft Wheelers still set off from the Skyliner at Whitkirk?


Some rides do, some from Barwick. Details here.

And I really don't know - I've never been into club rides. Heresy


----------



## Montydog (11 Jan 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Do the Seacroft Wheelers still set off from the Skyliner at Whitkirk?



 you thinking of joining............


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Jan 2016)

Montydog said:


> you thinking of joining............



Not really my thing (I'm far too antisocial ), but I quite often see them heading out as I'm getting back in on a Sunday.


----------



## GravityFighter (16 Feb 2016)

Montydog said:


> Rothwell......



MontyDog, thanks for raising the same question I was about to. I'm a relative newbie based in Morley and will be riding around Rothwell a fair bit if you ever fancy a spin: https://www.strava.com/athletes/6221673


----------



## Montydog (16 Feb 2016)

cool sounds good.........just started going out with Albarosa CC....nice friendly bunchsocial ride on Sat and 'c' rides Sunday


----------



## Leodis (14 Mar 2016)

Montydog said:


> cool sounds good.........just started going out with Albarosa CC....nice friendly bunchsocial ride on Sat and 'c' rides Sunday



Welcome to the club Monty


----------



## Montydog (14 Mar 2016)

Leodis said:


> Welcome to the club Monty




.....Alba member......


----------



## Montydog (16 Mar 2016)

so all i got to do now is work out who you are in Alba


----------



## Leodis (16 Mar 2016)

haha S Griffiths


----------



## Montydog (17 Mar 2016)

...M Keogh


----------



## Venod (17 Mar 2016)

If you want to go further east

Featherstone Road Club (mostly fast lads) http://www.featherstoneroadclub.co.uk/
Knotingley Velo all abilities and plenty of rides usualy organised through facebook. http://www.kvelo.co.uk/


----------

